# Hay Yields



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Baled some hay for nieghbor,25 ac Alf/Orch.A little winter kill in spots.Was cut sat pre bud and orch was in boot stage.35 rd bales @ 1825=1.28 ton ac.Under 1/2 of normal.We are going to be Very short of hay HERE but the market is terrible now.The high price at auctions was 110 a ton this week at Pipestone,Mn.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

SWM all my grass hay has made half of what it should and the alfalfa has made a third less than it should, All ground was ferdlized like i do every year, i think it was the cool nights we had this spring.
THOMAS


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

We haven't had any rain to speak of for 6 weeks, made 600 acres in last 10 days yields are 25% of normal and the hay sheds are pretty empty


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We've only done a bit of rye straw and sqeezed in some o-grass. I got the bale wagon stuck twice, and I spun out a hundred times. We had over an inch of rain this week, and it looks like we'll have a few nice days this weekend, but I'm not sure if we can get in the fields..... Rye gave about 3/4 of normal, and o-grass seemed like it was normal.

Rodney


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

Our yields looked like they were going to be bad early. Now they are doing about average. For us it is better than last year. Had a terrible year when it got dry so early.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

I got right about 1.2 ton per acre also; kinda depressing if I think of the $$ spent this spring for fertilizer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

1st cutting ran about normal to a little light. Made the first of my second cutting, got 4 bales less than I did on first. This was made early the first time though to get ahead of some wild oats. 110 bales off of 34 acres = 3.2 bales to the acre. Was pretty tough though, baled between 19 and 24 percent, 1100-1200 pound bales.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

Baled close to 40 acres of prairie/bermuda mix and only got 1500 square bales. This field normaly produces 3500 to 4000 squares and 50 to 60 rounds. Close to 30% of normal yields. Don't have any extra hay to sell to my customers from the past years. I use the first 1500 bales cut for my mom's horses. Anything I have left I need to feed my cow's this winter. We've gone 2 months without any rain. Temperatures been over 100 degrees for the past week and anything left in the field to bale is brown. Nothing but filler hay.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

No suprise with all the rain we have been getting and a spring with out any late frost our yields are great, however only been able to bale one to two days a week. Still have a couple hundred of first to do.


----------

